# t-shirt losing color after heat transfer



## Messiah023 (Jul 15, 2010)

I did a full color VersaColor transfer on yellow (Banana Cream) Next Level t-shirts. The front of the shirt that was up against the transfer lost the yellow color out of the shirt. We did black, royal, heather grey and hot pink without a problem, but the customer returned the banana cream shirts after 3 weeks because the yellow color was out - even on the sides of the shirt where it was folded. Anyone have this problem or know what it could be?


----------



## jamerican352005 (Nov 1, 2008)

I would contact the company that sold me the shirts.


----------



## larry (Mar 6, 2007)

Messiah023 said:


> I did a full color VersaColor transfer on yellow (Banana Cream) Next Level t-shirts. The front of the shirt that was up against the transfer lost the yellow color out of the shirt. We did black, royal, heather grey and hot pink without a problem, but the customer returned the banana cream shirts after 3 weeks because the yellow color was out - even on the sides of the shirt where it was folded. Anyone have this problem or know what it could be?


 
Messiah,

I have seen this a number of times in the past. If the shirts are stacked hot on top of each other or boxed hot, the heat will cause the dye to migrate. The longer they stay baxed or stacked the worse it gets. That's the bad news, good news I have had the short companied replace the shirts for free. So Semo is right contact the company.

[email protected]DowlingGraphics.com


----------

